# sunburn



## bullsie (Jul 4, 2015)

I didn't get the tarp up quick enough the other day and a few of my Paphs sunburned. The complex did the best at enduring the hot flash, but the Deperles are really scorched. Anything I should do for them in particular or anything to be aware of while they recover?


----------



## Paphluvr (Sep 4, 2015)

Just your normal good cultural practices. Do you have good air movement over them? It will help keep the leaf temperatures down.


----------



## troy (Sep 4, 2015)

Keep your humidity up


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 4, 2015)

Move away from too much light, duh! 

Complex are tough as nails and they tend to take bright light quite well.

Deperle has sequential which needs quite a bit of shade, and delenatii moderate light for best results. So try not to expose this guy to too much light.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 4, 2015)

I think I'd dust the burned areas with cinnamon, as a precaution.


----------



## Ozpaph (Sep 6, 2015)

Keep them a little dryer so the burn dries out and is less likely to get infected.


----------



## Clark (Sep 6, 2015)

nooooooooooo


----------



## bullsie (Sep 6, 2015)

Yahhh...this was early on this summer. The weather forecaster said cloudy and rainy and we got clear and sunny before I realized the error of my ways in relying on the science for weather. 

The complex without a doubt did the best! Oh, the Phrags, unaffected, which I was really sweating about too. The Deperles did take the hardest hit. I lost one outright. A second really in critical. I just thought after seeing Dot's post I should have hit them up with the cinnamon. May have helped. 

But all are putting out new growth and I'm tickled. And they are all finding their place on the plant stand in the house for the winter now (after a good bug killer drench). Next year, I invest in one of those canopy type arrangements that use shade cloth on it. Then I can quit with the tarps on and off to let the rain in but the blaze off. 

Thanks all!


----------

